# Support for Roccat devices on gentoo

## Dominique_71

ROCCAT™ is a top manufacturer of professional gaming hardware and accessories based in Germany. Those devices have a good linux support, the drivers are included into the recent kernels, and roccat-tools let you customize all the preferences for those devices. This is some documentation too.

Roccat even made a terrific 2 sided mouse pad, the Alumic. It is in aluminium and can be used everywhere, even on your sofa. It provide one side optimized for speed and one side optimized for control. I am not a gamer, but I like to be in control of my cursor, and this big and amazing mouse pad really make a huge difference.

I submitted an ebuild for roccat-tools on Gentoo's Bugzilla.

The USE flags control the device(s) for which roccat-tools will be build. The preference program is called roccatgui. It is also some command line software depending on the actual device(s) configured via the USE flags.

The ebuild create the roccat group, and the user that want to use the roccat tools must be in this group.

----------

## blackraven

Finally, the ebuild is in main portage tree.

----------

## Dominique_71

Yes.

The roccatgui software doesn't exist anymore. The program for your(s) device(s) must be run directly.

----------

